# Trust Me I'm a Millwright



## PixelRabbit (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr Rabbit being Mr Rabbit lol







IMG_0932fun by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2014)

Great Trade.  

Nice shot Judi.


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm curious to know how they would use a tuning fork.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 29, 2014)

Designer said:


> I'm curious to know how they would use a tuning fork.



Ok.. wow.. that dredged up some seriously disturbing mental images right there.. lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious to know how they would use a tuning fork.
> ...



Like radar traps?


----------



## runnah (Apr 29, 2014)

Designer said:


> I'm curious to know how they would use a tuning fork.



Looks like a caliper of some kind.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious to know how they would use a tuning fork.
> ...




Methinks forceps or are you looking @ the micrometer?


----------



## runnah (Apr 29, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Methinks forceps or are you looking @ the micrometer?



Top left, might be a compass.


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually, I could envision some mad millwright "tuning" some transmission gear to run with the "right tune".  Otherwise it would sound funny.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks forceps or are you looking @ the micrometer?
> ...



Or dividers but methinks forceps.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 29, 2014)

I asked the Millwright, he said it's channel locks lol


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> I asked the Millwright, he said it's channel locks lol



Oh, O.K., that explains it.  Thank you.

The Ol' "adjustable wrench that also grips".   Got it.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice one PR.


----------

